# Biceps tenotomy



## trose45116 (Mar 6, 2012)

can you bill 23405 for the biceps tenotomy?? I just copied that portion of the biceps tenotomy procedure that was done.


A posterior portal was established and the scope was placed in the joint.  The shoulder was visualized in stepwise fashion; and a 1-cm rotator cuff tear was present at the anterior aspect of the supraspinatus.  Articular cartilage surfaces appeared intact.  Biceps tendinopathy was noted.  A portal was placed in the rotator interval and biceps tenotomy was carried out using electrocautery.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 6, 2012)

Sorry, no CPT for arthroscopic biceps tenotomy
unlisted 29999 compare to 23405


----------



## trose45116 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats what i thought. Thanks for your help


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Mar 7, 2012)

no problem and have a nice day!


----------

